# Big Pharma CEO: Profits over People



## Hooked (7/10/19)

An old article, but I dare say nothing has changed.

*Big Pharma CEO: ‘We’re in Business of Shareholder Profit, Not Helping The Sick’*
https://politicaldig.com/big-pharma-ceo-says-profits-over-people
17 Oct. 2016

J. Michael Pearson, the CEO of Valeant Pharmaceuticals, [said that] “his company’s responsibility is to its shareholders, not the customers who rely on his drugs to live.”

He added: “If products are sort of mispriced and there’s an opportunity, we will act appropriately in terms of doing what I assume our shareholders would like us to do.”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/10/19)

"If products are *sort of* mispriced..."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (7/10/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (7/10/19)

Oh, no. I've winked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

